# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Kilise 11 Eylül'de Kuran yakacak

## bozok

*Kilise 11 Eylül’de Kuran yakacak*

*ABD’nin Florida eyaletinde bir kilise 11 Eylül saldırılarının yıldönümünde, “şeytanın dini” olarak tanımladığı İslam’ı protesto etmek için “Kuran yakma günü” düzenlemeyi planlıyor*

00:45 | 31 Temmuz 2010 / MİLLİYET


_Göstericiler, “Amerika’da daha fazla camiye hayır” yazan pankartlar taşıdı_

“The Dove World Outreach Center” (Güvercin Dünya Yardım Merkezi) isimli kilise, internet sitesi ve facebook sayfasından Hıristiyanları 11 Eylül’de Kuran yakmaya çağırıyor. Kilisenin rahibi Terry Jones, “İslam’ın şeytanın dini olduğuna inanıyoruz. Milyarlarca insanı cehenneme götüren, insanları kandıran bir din, şiddet içeren bir din. Bu pek çok kez kanıtlandı” dedi. ülkedeki bazı Hıristiyan grupları ile Müslümanlar ise, kilisenin bu girişimini engellemeye çalışıyor. Ulusal Evanjelistler Derneği bir açıklama yayımlayarak kiliseden Kuran yakma günü planını iptal etmesini istedi. Dernek, böyle bir etkinliğin dünya çapında dinler arası gerilime yol açacağı uyarısında bulundu. Amerika-İslam İlişkileri Konseyi isimli kuruluş da, Müslümanları Ramazan ayı boyunca “Kuran’ı paylaş” toplantıları düzenleyerek İslamofobinin yayılmasını önlemeye çağırdı.


_“Komşunu da kendin gibi sev” sloganları atıldı._ 

California’daki Temecula Vadisi İslam Merkezi’nin bir kilisenin yanına cami inşa etme planı protesto gösterilerine neden oldu. Cami planına karşı çıkan bölge halkı ile Müslümanların cami yapma hakkını savunan Hıristiyan gruplar aynı anda gösteri düzenledi.

...

----------

